# Selka & Gunner in the snow and by the tree



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, these took forever to load, after 10 tries.!. They must be humongous!:doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the best one, it didn't load the first time.
Well, now I see it did, just slow. Sorry I can't find how to delete.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

oh my - they are so adorable. love the sugar face!!! the one with their head in the snow reminds me of my Montana. he does that when it snows!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pictures! It looks like the boys are lovin' the snow. 

(Your tree is gorgeous, by the way!)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They are all best!
I love them playing in the snow.

Your tree is lovely and so not destroyed........ Impressive.

Gorgeous boys. I don't know which picture is my favorite so I vote for all. This one shows just pure joy though - I really, really like it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! It is snowing like crazy right now, a snow day for school kids, blizzard warning tonight and forecast of another 12 inches of snow! The boys will LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It just took a long time cause it's hard to capture that much cuteness!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are some more tree and decoration pics. I have a Santa/St. Nick collection. : )

Sorry the bottom two are sideways!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

great photos, love the picture of the head in the snow. They are beautiful and very regal looking.

Your tree is wonderful...I like it very much. Great job.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pictures!  I love seeing them playing in snow! Over here we're supposed to have between 30-40cm of snow! Starting tomorrow! I know one dog that's gonna be really happy! :


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures - it seems like ALL goldens love the snow!! I can't wait to get some pictures of my girls in the snow - but during the week, it is already dark when I get home from work :doh: I'll have to try this weekend! (Assuming we get the snow they're calling for!)


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

They look thrilled and Happy....And looking at them I am less concerned about Joy's Weight.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

CaptCooke said:


> They look thrilled and Happy....And looking at them I am less concerned about Joy's Weight.....


Well, Selka IS overweight by a few pounds. Takes forever to get it off.
Gunner is all muscle. : )


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They both look completely gorgeous!! I love your boys.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics Deb! So is that Selka that is by the tree and on the couch? I have trouble telling the two of them apart sometimes. 

Very nice decorations and a nice tree. We have a small Santa collection too, but not as nice as yours. 

This must be the snow we are supposed to get tonight/tomorrow. Yippee.
But the furkids love it. God's reward for Goldens.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful pics of the dogs. My personal favorite is the one where he's digging his face down into the snow. Rookie does that too and I really get a kick out of it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Great pics Deb! So is that Selka that is by the tree and on the couch? I have trouble telling the two of them apart sometimes.
> 
> Very nice decorations and a nice tree. We have a small Santa collection too, but not as nice as yours.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!
Selka is sitting in front of the tree and on the couch with a toy. Gunner is lying on the couch acting embarrassed that I am taking his pic!

That is only half my Santa collection. : ) The other half is on a table.
I have been collecting them for about thirty years!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Great pictures! Love the one with pup's head in the snow! Your collection of St. Nick's are awesome! Your tree is gorgeous as well! We have such an ugly looking tree! My lights are terrible! Oh well I let my little one's do it all so I love it for that reason!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

LuckyPup said:


> Great pictures! Love the one with pup's head in the snow! Your collection of St. Nick's are awesome! Your tree is gorgeous as well! We have such an ugly looking tree! My lights are terrible! Oh well I let my little one's do it all so I love it for that reason!



That's what's important!!!! My kids are all grown with trees and families of their own.
I do have baby /kid proof ornaments on the bottom of my tree left over from when my kids were little.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love all of the pictures. The boys and snow just go together.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!! And man what snow! That would paralyze Dallas (and me) for a month!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics Deb! I'm jealous. You have snow and your dec's and tree up. We're so far behind schedule this year....Selka has such a sweet face and Gunner is as handsome as ever. You almost duplicated your famous photo. ( boys by the evergreen).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys! Paula, I tried but they wouldn't cooperate! I was lucky someone was walking across the street so it distracted them for a moment. Gunner is so squirrely about having his photo taken!

Betty, that was like three inches of snow! We are getting a foot or more supposedly today and tonight with blizzard conditions! I'll take pics when it stops so I don't get my new camera wet!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They sure had a good time in the snow. Nothing funner for a golden than a good snow bath.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

They look so happy to be in all that snow!!  Great pics!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, those are great photos of your fellas enjoying the snow and yoru lovely decorations. Are you getting these absurd frigid temps with it? It's 3 degrees right now, and I think the high was 9 today! Finn wanted a walk but abandoned ship when his tootsies got too cold


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

You have some beautiful dogs and some beautiful decorations. Love the snow pictures. You can tell how mmuch they love it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The high tomorrow is supposed to be 10. Below zero tomorrow night. Blizzrd conditions tonight and tomorrow. We already have about 10 inches of snow and it is supposed to snow all night!
Gunner just went out now and didn't know how to pee in such deep snow. LOL!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Debles said:


> The high tomorrow is supposed to be 10. Below zero tomorrow night. Blizzrd conditions tonight and tomorrow. We already have about 10 inches of snow and it is supposed to snow all night!
> Gunner just went out now and didn't know how to pee in such deep snow. LOL!


 Sounds like fun Stay warm! The pictures were great. They both have the sweetest, cutest faces! I always wonder how the heck they can do that, stick their head/face right in the snow.:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos, I loved them! My favorite was the head in the snow, too!


----------

